# Bowtech....WOW!



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Just took my '05 Bowtech to get new strings and cables put on. The archery shop calls me and tells me there is a hair line crack in one limb. He calls Bowtech and they ship the limbs out that day no charge. They never even questioned how it happened. Thumbs up to Bowtech.


----------



## hunts2much (Aug 10, 2008)

Good to hear! I assume you bought the bow from this same shop??


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

yes, I did.


----------



## symen696 (Nov 7, 2006)

recall on them...


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

symen696 said:


> recall on them...


No Generals in 05 Symen.

Duxdog- Glad to hear your being taken care of. I'm really not surprised though.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

symen696 said:


> recall on them...


Just the Bowtech General, a new model this year. His 05 was not under a recall, just solid Bowtech warranty.

Whoops, see Michi beat me to it......darn slow computer!


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Yep, that's called standing behind a product. You don't here much of that anymore. I was glad I went with a Bowtech after shooting all the different brands. Now I'm proud to brag about their company. Heck, I may have dropped it from 20 ft up once. No questions asked though.


----------



## fishx65 (Aug 24, 2005)

Most companies are more then happy to send out new limbs. It's cheaper then a "lost eye" lawsuit. Martin sent me some new limbs this year for my 02 Rage free of charge. I'm sure most good companies like Bowtech understand that they have to take really good care of their customers. I would also guess that a pair of limbs would set them back about 10 or 20 bucks.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

martin,bowtech,mathews, cant go wrong with either on customer service.


----------



## symen696 (Nov 7, 2006)

Thats awsome! Matthews covered my cam but it didnt go as easy as that. But the again I didnt take it where I bought it from. But that is awsome. Still would trade my matthews though


----------

